# Smoking Buffalo Back Ribs and Elk Brisket



## boomhower (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello all,

   I've been asked by my church to help at a "Beast Feast" event at our church next weekend.  It will be a large event with about 300 people.  Other people are taking care of the pulled pork, beef brisket, alligator, turtle, and shark.  I've been asked (volunteered) to smoke the buffalo ribs and elk brisket.  We will have 192 lbs of buffalo ribs, and 38 lbs of elk briskets.  I have no experience with smoking buffalo or elk, so I need some help.

   The buffalo ribs will come in 6-8 bone racks weighing approximately 6 lbs per rack. 

*   Here's my questions for the buffalo ribs*:

      1)  How big are these racks?  How much square footage of smoker will I need for 32 racks?

      2)  Should I brine these before rubbing them?  If so, recommended brine recipes?

      3)  Rub recommendations?  I'm thinking a SPOG with maybe thyme and rosemary or savory.

      4)  Cooking recommendations?  I'm thinking a modified 3-2-1 method with probably 8 hours of total cooking time.  Should I use fruit juice or something else in the foil?  I'm thinking maybe some beef stock or Worcestershire or some sort of jus.

      5)  Sauce recommendations?  Sweet or spicy? 

      6)  For wood, I'll have hickory, some oak, cherry, and maple available.

       7) Are these going to be tough?  Should they spend a little more time in the foil to tenderize them?  Anything else I need to know?

    The elk briskets I was told will come in 4 lb. sections.  This seems small to me, but that's what I was told.

*    Here's my questions for the elk brisket:*

      1)  Rub recommendations?

      2)  Cooked temperature?  Same as beef?  I'm thinking cook to internal temp of 145.  Then  letting it rest for an hour or so in a cooler under some foil.  Then slice to serve.

      3)  Sauce recommendations?

      4)  I'm worried the elk will be very lean.  Do I need to add some fat somehow?  Add water to the smokers water pan during the cook?  Anything else I need to know?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Boomhower


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 7, 2013)

boomhower said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been asked by my church to help at a "Beast Feast" event at our church next weekend.  It will be a large event with about 300 people.  Other people are taking care of the pulled pork, beef brisket, alligator, turtle, and shark.  I've been asked (volunteered) to smoke the buffalo ribs and elk brisket.  We will have 192 lbs of buffalo ribs, and 38 lbs of elk briskets.  I have no experience with smoking buffalo or elk, so I need some help.
> 
> ...


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 7, 2013)

Great info Eric. A lot of Au Jus is a smart idea, maybe serve your brisket in a cup :)  A good gravy or Jus can save a dry meat instantly.

Hopefully you have some time to take some pictures of this great feast. Good luck!


----------

